# Sex



## CyberDruid (Sep 25, 2008)

Raw, gratutious, sweaty


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 25, 2008)

rofl you know how much attention this thread will get because of the name alone  

Looks very nice though


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn, very nice!


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 25, 2008)

Best thread title ever. Now that that's been said, VERY nice!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 25, 2008)

I like video cards who like other video cards...


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Sep 25, 2008)

Is that stand custom made??? Very nice if it is.  Very nice if it isn't.  And very misleading title, this may be as sensual but not nearly as dirty!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Sep 25, 2008)

so hard not to get your rocks off to that, those gfx set up looks sweat.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 25, 2008)

I know...now to find an e-Gina ^^






Extreme Macro





*Butt Naked*





Mirror Perfect GPU











Too bad CPUs do not come that way...


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 25, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> rofl you know how much attention this thread will get because of the name alone
> 
> Looks very nice though


This is just my test set up...these guts go into a Lian Li 2000VB I am building...has to go to powdercoat so the guts are on a bench.



Jmatt110 said:


> Damn, very nice!


Thanks...I love UV.



pbmaster said:


> Best thread title ever. Now that that's been said, VERY nice!


I can't explain it but EK FC block divert my libido into a benchmarking frenzy...


PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I like video cards who like other video cards...


These cards are both girls then...



Beertintedgoggles said:


> Is that stand custom made??? Very nice if it is.  Very nice if it isn't.  And very misleading title, this may be as sensual but not nearly as dirty!



What this old thing? It's about three years old now...I just keep screwing stuff to it as required...you should see the ones I build for people...
It's get's better...this is just the intro 



pepsi71ocean said:


> so hard not to get your rocks off to that, those gfx set up looks sweat.


Yeah nothing looks like a nickelplated EK


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 25, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> rofl you know how much attention this thread will get because of the name alone
> 
> Looks very nice though



Thats what brought me here.


----------



## Silverel (Sep 25, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Thats what brought me here.



+1

But it was soooo good.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 26, 2008)

butt seck?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 26, 2008)

sexy gpu blocks


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 26, 2008)

WOW, I think I've just had an e-gasm! 

VERY nice setup!


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 26, 2008)

nice setup, cyber - is that the hardware you posted for rating in the other thread?


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 26, 2008)

Got me all excited for nothing...


----------



## JC316 (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice blocks man and a NICE setup. Looks way better than my air cooled rig lol.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 26, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> nice setup, cyber - is that the hardware you posted for rating in the other thread?



Yep.

Not mine...I am building this for a client. Just benching it while I work on the case.


----------



## Bow (Sep 26, 2008)

OMG................I need a smoke


----------



## Maelstrom (Sep 26, 2008)

Dude, sweet build


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 26, 2008)

WOW! you need to go post theses in the sexy hardware thread! 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=71955

Awesome pictures!


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 26, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Yep.
> 
> Not mine...I am building this for a client. Just benching it while I work on the case.





Well - if you're client doesn't appreicate the sheer, artistic beauty of the hardwae alone . . . they deserve a  !


----------



## KainXS (Sep 26, 2008)

hey . . . . hey . . .  false advertising


at least its wet and hot


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice rig and nice thread title.


----------



## aximbigfan (Sep 26, 2008)

I hate you. I really, really do.

Seriously, that is one hell of a nice box...

Chris


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 26, 2008)

aximbigfan said:


> I hate you. I really, really do.
> 
> Seriously, that is one hell of a nice box...
> 
> Chris



Don't worry Cyber, I know I still love you.


----------



## ascstinger (Sep 26, 2008)

having a topic title of sex, with two 4870x2's with waterblocks reminds me why TPU is awesome

nice setup mate


----------



## Binge (Sep 26, 2008)

KainXS said:


> hey . . . . hey . . .  false advertising
> 
> 
> at least its wet and hot



wet and hot??? May be pretty but that bisch is cold :shadedsh Breakin' my heart!  Belonging to another man!


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow very nice blocks. Where did you purchase them?


----------



## WC Annihilus (Sep 26, 2008)

This is totally NSFW!


----------



## SimFreak47 (Sep 26, 2008)

Aww.. I was hoping for a more interesting read 

But really, that is a nice setup you got there, Cyber!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2008)

first post said:
			
		

> Sex
> Raw, gratutious, sweaty



I have reported this post to a moderator for being full of epic win, and naked pics of hardware.

(no i havent really. nice thread title, and nice hardware!)


----------



## red268 (Sep 26, 2008)

Mussels said:


> I have reported this post to a moderator for being full of epic win, and naked pics of hardware.
> 
> (no i havent really. nice thread title, and nice hardware!)



LOL

Yeah, awesome stuff and nicely done pictures. Love it!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 26, 2008)

The blocks came from Performance PC. 

Thanks guys...I hope to have some more porn to post up soon...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2008)

Its a lucky bar steward who's getting a pc built by you CyberDruid.

As usual impeccable.

All kneel before the Zod of pc's


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 26, 2008)

It's crazy looking now...but somehow someway I am going to get all that into a case and close the panels...

Next install is R-Rated and will feature the installation and benching of a Matrix Typhoon LCD, mCubed T-Balancer, BigNG and Mini NG with all the sphagetti...

Something like a dozen analog temp sensors, two flowmeters, 4 water temp sensors...controls the pumps and fans and shuts off the PC and keeps temps in a desired range...that all need to be sorted before installation. And this will somehow be controlled and monitored via the Matrix LCD module...

Should be entertaining.

Then there's a coming X-Rated installment of the actual plumbing once the gear is back in the powdercoated case...a buttload of BP Rotary and compression fittings, Feser Acid Green and Clear Tubes with black coils, Feser Acid Green and Black Dyes, just that alone is making me salivate...

And the grand finale when the 25 pounds of e-jam is packed into that tight little asian....PC case.

Might have to release that without a Rating....


----------



## Silverel (Sep 26, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> It's crazy looking now...but somehow someway I am going to get all that into a case and close the panels...
> 
> Next install is R-Rated and will feature the installation and benching of a Matrix Typhoon LCD, mCubed T-Balancer, BigNG and Mini NG with all the sphagetti...
> 
> ...



Dammit CD, I had to read that last post at work. Now people are wondering why I changed my pants... :shadedshu


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 26, 2008)

oh...ohh..uhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhh man that was good, now time for a ciggarette


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 26, 2008)

Check the rack on that cutie


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank god she's not a gusher!!  Nice, nice setup


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2008)

seriously, her gushing fluids excite me.


(if i was a mod... i'd shake my head at this thread lol)


----------



## Eternal (Oct 12, 2008)

seriously, thats one hell of a setup you got going there. 
definately not a U-Rating.


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Oct 12, 2008)

and ...whats this have to do wit sex??


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 12, 2008)

Probably more than the girl in your avatar


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Oct 12, 2008)

nd how do you know that..lol


----------



## flclisgreat (Oct 12, 2008)

if it hasn't been stated already, i am pretty sure you plumbed the cards wrong.


----------



## xvi (Oct 12, 2008)

Speaking of which.. Out of curiosity, how do you have your loop set up? I've been wanting to try watercooling for a while, but college tuition keeps crushing my dreams. (Stupid education..)


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 12, 2008)

7pU~m0m said:


> nd how do you know that..lol


Just playing...no offense meant. I get off on liquid cooling...what can I say.



flclisgreat said:


> if it hasn't been stated already, i am pretty sure you plumbed the cards wrong.


And what leads you to that conclusion?



xvi said:


> Speaking of which.. Out of curiosity, how do you have your loop set up? I've been wanting to try watercooling for a while, but college tuition keeps crushing my dreams. (Stupid education..)



Two loops. 

Res>pump>PA120.3>FuZion>res

Res> pump>GTX240>FC>FC>res

Simple stuff. You don't have to be a rocket scientest to watercool a PC...


----------



## flclisgreat (Oct 12, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> And what leads you to that conclusion?



your pic, doesn't it show in on every port? like so....








if that is correct, the water wouldn't be circulating the block at all


----------



## DOM (Oct 12, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> your pic, doesn't it show in on every port? like so....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is look at it again


----------



## MKmods (Oct 12, 2008)

Im old and so sex has little effect on me...The cards are cool but REALLY floats my boat is how beautiful the tubing looks on the killer fittings without ugly clamps.

Nicely done CD.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Im old and so sex has little effect on me...The cards are cool but REALLY floats my boat is how beautiful the tubing looks on the killer fittings without ugly clamps.
> 
> Nicely done CD.






lol...How do you feel about a bazillion compression fittings and UV green 3/8 ID tubing with black coils? That's the end set up...this is "my" setup.

The actual plumbing for the cards once in the case will use a special "VID" connector instead of the loop of tubing. Loop will go from rad to QD (quick disconnect) to lower card (reverse ATX Lian Li setup) up through VID connector to second card...out a swivel 90 to another QD and on to the return on the top mounted res....the cards get the ($$$) Quick Disconnect fittings so they can be pulled to facilitate removing the motherboard. The case is so jammed now with all the internally mounted LC stuff that I had to take some special steps to make it servicable.

Make sense?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL sounds interesting, I like the plain look better..(Im a less is more kind of guy)


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah this one is not for me...so gotta get jiggy with the fittings...


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah i clicked

and am bitterly disappointed


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Oct 13, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


>


DAMN!!...he's sexy bahahahahaha


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 13, 2008)

All that juicy hardware goes in here...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 13, 2008)

DAYUM!

hawt sechs CD!

LOVE the sparkle... and green is my favorite.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 13, 2008)

And guess whose acrylic FuZion top is going in this build ....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 13, 2008)

OOOOO!!! 

i cant wait to see this.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 13, 2008)

It'll have Black fluid running through it that glows blue...should be sexy. I am thinking about modding it for UV LEDs...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 13, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> It'll have Black fluid running through it that glows blue...should be sexy. I am thinking about modding it for UV LEDs...



i had alot of ppl tell me to put leds in it but everyone griped about color. i'd like just white LED's in mine or even UV blue. 

so how long you gonna make us wait till the block pics are up 

oh.... how'd you do that green sparkle? thats really sweet man.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 13, 2008)

Powdercoat. I hope to start installing the gear tomorrow. Gotta test the reservoirs first.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Powdercoat. I hope to start installing the gear tomorrow. Gotta test the reservoirs first.



Hey is this the one that got power coated that you showed in your Youtube video?


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 13, 2008)

Yippers. It's hard to photograph so I took a short vid of it.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah it looked freaking sweet man, changing the colors when you move it around.

May I asked how much was it to do that?


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 13, 2008)

She is beatiful but very much in danger of being accidently damaged cause there is no plexi over the mobo and stuff..


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am putting up some as soon as I get my new top from Fits


----------



## xvi (Oct 13, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Two loops.
> 
> Res>pump>PA120.3>FuZion>res
> 
> ...



Oh, I know watercooling is fairly straightforward, but some people turn it in to such a science. Tube size, T junctions, flow, additives.. Just overall design.
I'm just curious as to what people are actually using.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 13, 2008)

Castiel said:


> Yeah it looked freaking sweet man, changing the colors when you move it around.
> 
> May I asked how much was it to do that?


The powdercoat service for this was about $350 but there is more to it than that: complete breakdown and reassembly adds...



Laurijan said:


> She is beatiful but very much in danger of being accidently damaged cause there is no plexi over the mobo and stuff..



This is a temporary test set up just to bench the rig (you can find the results  in the 3DMark06 compilation )


xvi said:


> Oh, I know watercooling is fairly straightforward, but some people turn it in to such a science. Tube size, T junctions, flow, additives.. Just overall design.
> I'm just curious as to what people are actually using.


Well you would probably be more interested in the actual set up...I'll be using 3/8ID Feser tubing in Koolance comprssion fittings. The Vid cards get QDs so they can be removed. I'll be using distilled and Feser dye...no additives. I do not believe in them.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn that paint is awesome. hands down favorite painting ive ever seen on a case.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks pard.

This case has already sold another job for me. A guy is sending me his Lian Li A80 chassis and mesh inserts to powdercoat Pearl Sparkle. That is going to look pretty wild...a white chassis in a black case...with white mesh inserts in the front grill...I just ordered the powder and in about a week you should see some shots of that turning up...


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 13, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Thanks pard.
> 
> This case has already sold another job for me. A guy is sending me his Lian Li A80 chassis and mesh inserts to powdercoat Pearl Sparkle. That is going to look pretty wild...a white chassis in a black case...with white mesh inserts in the front grill...I just ordered the powder and in about a week you should see some shots of that turning up...



Sounds awesome! looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 24, 2008)

*Spanking it....spanking it hardddddddd*





Courtesy of Fit





GTX240 ready to plunk in the case...





PA120.3 with her legs up in the air...





The Fitseries3 Acrylic Top spooning up to the QX9650.





Go on say it: WTF





Too much stuff....and this is just the plumbing...





Slinkies Gone Wild...I actually ran out of the damn things...





Not even close to done...































SO much more to do....

but this morning it was all just a pile of parts...


























I'm all fapped out for the evening...gotta drink a case of clam juice and hit it again tomorrow...

ta ta


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

That looks amazing!
Hail the mod god!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)

WOW.... idk wtf to say. intense!


----------



## Duxx (Oct 24, 2008)

Wanna trade? 8)


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 24, 2008)

What i have ahead is more intense....even more wires than tubes...just to get the mCubed stuff installed...then a whole nother clot of wiring to pass just for all the lighting.

I'll be using bus bars and terminal strips so I can make sense of it. There's no hiding any cables in this rig...so they all get piped and neatly routed...lots of sheathing lots od cable blocks...


----------



## theJesus (Oct 24, 2008)

wow . . . I have no idea wtf is going on inside that case but it looks insane


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 24, 2008)

It is...and even after dozens of high end builds this one is daunting...


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Binge (Oct 30, 2008)

Holy crap!  Were you possessed by every known deity in the cosmos?!   Godly case!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 30, 2008)

I carve a mean pumpkin too


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

holy crap man. thats sooooo much stuff in that case. looks intense! i love it.


EDIT: sick pumpkin! love the big one.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 30, 2008)

At first I was going to do all the wiring with 3pin M-F connectioas to make it "user servicable" if a fan failed...then I was like _user servicable_ yeah right and I just started gangling leads together...

This build is so complex that if the user can service it he's good....real good.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd hate to clean in after a few months of use.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 30, 2008)

(almost)All the intakes are filtered. If he keeps on those filters it should be pretty decent. The fine metal mesh filters work pretty welll...I've used them for years.






There's three more on the PA. I coud not fit one on the 120mm x 20mm YL up top. I was going to use it as an exhaus...but it  is right on top of the Areca which does get pretyy toasty. So I made it an intake.


----------



## spud107 (Oct 30, 2008)

OMFG is all i can say, why do i get strange urges looking at this?







fitseries3 said:


> I'd hate to clean in after a few months of use.


it already looks dirty . . .


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 30, 2008)

How did you fit everything in there :O


----------



## Binge (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm telling you... deific possession!


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 30, 2008)

lol

Smoke and Mirrors...


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 30, 2008)

Woa... How loud is that thing while running?
Im just gonna take my case apart and take it to Line-X and have em Line-X' it. Wonder how well that will work out.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2008)

Flyordie said:


> Woa... How loud is that thing while running?
> Im just gonna take my case apart and take it to Line-X and have em Line-X' it. Wonder how well that will work out.



Careful there, i used to shoot bedliners for a living. the stuff can get really thick fast. also be sure to mask everything you dont want it on VERY well. and the tape needs pulled in the first say 15-30 mins after spraying. Also IIRC the bedliner material likes an etched/sanded/ground finish to adhear to.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 30, 2008)

Or I could paint it myself. ;-p
I have my own paint gun set.... So idk... never used it... brand new.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 30, 2008)

Flyordie said:


> Woa... How loud is that thing while running?
> Im just gonna take my case apart and take it to Line-X and have em Line-X' it. Wonder how well that will work out.



Your powers of observation are dumbfounding.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 30, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Your powers of observation are dumbfounding.



I see fans.
Yeah, I do see fans. Liquid cooling doesn't remove necessarily all the heat, the blocks get hot also. 
I asked because it could be nearly silent.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 30, 2008)

It's not running yet.

I'll let you know.

There will be video too...so that should give an indication.

Hang in there...still lots more wiring to go...


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 30, 2008)

we wait with baited breath


----------



## Exavier (Oct 31, 2008)

it makes my head ache
is this a good thing? 
no but seriously, nice stuff, I like, just a bit too crazy hectic for me


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 31, 2008)

It get's crazier and more hectic. I've got a stack of CCL lighting for the rig. 15" White, UV and Red tubes for the upper and lower compartments, 6 12" UV tubes and 4 12" Red tubes and a pair of 4" UV just in case.

I may not be able to fit all ofthem in there...but I'll give it a try 

Oh

And a mini strobe. Yep. Mini strobe. Eppy Warning.


----------



## Exavier (Oct 31, 2008)

oof. :O
wow..don't CCFLs sometimes get real hot though?
and that's just...so...bright..


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Oct 31, 2008)

ROFL! Damn it the title of this thread makes me come here everytime!

Sweet rig! Raw and gratuitous!


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks. I doubt all the lights will be run at once. The owner specified he wanted to be able to light the upper and lower compartments independently and to have them either red or UV. I added the white because I think that will make the powdercoat really pop. And the strobe in the res was my idea as well...just to be totally eye poppingly LOOK AT ME annoying...if he wants to be 

But that's optional.

There's a switchbay with 7 military type switches with LED tips. 2 Blue (UV upper and lower) 2 Red (Red Upper and Lower) 2 Green (One for the Res UV, One for the Strobe) and one Yellow (For the white lights). Just need to find enough time in the day to pull it off.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow . . . just . . . wow.  

I really hope that doesn't ever need to be serviced because it'll probably be hell for even you.  Better make diagrams so you don't forget how you put it together!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 1, 2008)

monster of a rig! huge wow!!!

rigs like this make me wanna mod, mod, mod!


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 1, 2008)

Monster is right. This Monster is devouring all my spare time.

And it's so heavy I actually strained my elbow lifting it off the bench. I believe the case may have reached it's structural carrying capacity. 

I've got this bad feeling that if I put one more wire in there the wheels will fall off.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 7, 2008)

*Baby Gravy*

























































Take a moment top clean off your keyboard...there's more


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry I ran out of wetnaps guys...


























And here's a revealing shot


----------



## Silverel (Nov 7, 2008)

ow, ow, ow, ow, ow!

.....ahhh.

Sometimes the best stuff can be SO good it hurts. I ah... I kinda regret seeing this at work... Now I feel all awkward, and dirty.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 7, 2008)

Must restrain self...

It defintely put a hutting on me. Wait till you see the other side...lol Snip, Strip, Crimp my Carpal Tunnel is feeling it.


----------



## Maju (Nov 7, 2008)

I just opened my front door to find two people having sex between the cars parked opposite.
Kinda gathered she wasn't being raped so closed the door.

Now I come visit TPU and once more am unwittingly assailed.

Impressive work CD. Brought a smile to my face, knowing as you upload that what you've done stirs people in a throughly good way.

That and the amount of time it must have taken to take all of those light combinations.

They say a picture paints a thousand word. In the above there has got to be a treatise on how to do the job properly.  

Good Job and thanks for sharing your stash.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2008)

tooo... much... color... causing... pain...


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 8, 2008)

My work here is done


----------



## Bow (Nov 8, 2008)

omg.....my dick is hard


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 8, 2008)

O

My

G0D!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 8, 2008)

. . . Is there even a PC in there!?  All I see is tubing and pretty colors! 

I love how you got the lighting separated so well for each of the windows.  As insanely awesome as this is though, I still have _one_ nitpick.  I think the two blue/green lights at the bottom of the top window would be even awesomer if those also changed color.  Mainly because when the lighting is all red, they look out of place to me.

Still godly though!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 8, 2008)

this is as simple as they come!

Now I 'll just go to my corner and cry!


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUgkQ-Ur3zM

Finally got a proper ISP and can upload some sause.

Enjoy.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 19, 2008)

*But where's the pictures?*

This is one of those once in a lifetime builds.

The Rig is for a Client who rarely upgrades...but when he does he goes to Xtremes to get what he wants 

After working out the details we settled on the Lian Li V2000B old school case. This is still one of the nicest looking cases IMO. But the amount of gear that needed to go into the case was going to make even this 24" x 24" x 8" Tower seem too small.

Where to start:shrug:

Hardware Specifications: 

Qx9650 
Asus P5E3 Premium Wifi@N 
G Skill DDR3 1600 (7 7 7 18) 
2 x 150GB VelociRaptors RAID0
Areca1212 SAS Controller>IcyDock (1 SATA Drive) and Lian Li 3-Drive HotSwap Cage (3 x 1TB Drives RAID5)
Auzen Prelude X-Fi Sound Card
2 x ATI Radeon HD4870X2 in Xfire
ThermalTake Toughpower Modular 1200 Watt PSU
Matrix Orbital Typhoon GX with Remote
mCubed BigNG T-Balancer with miniNG and SensorHub
LG BluRay/HDDVD
NEC DVD Burner

Cooling Specifications for CPU Loop:
d-Tek Fuzion Rev1 with Promount and Custom Acrylic Cube Top by Fitseries3 using Shin Etsu TIM
ThermoChill PA 120.3 with AC Ryan Blackfire fans
Alphacool Ultra Pump
mCubed Flowmeter
Custom Reservoir
Feser: Clear (UV Blue) 3/8" Tubing and Black Dye
Koolance: Green Coils, Compression Fittings, and 5-port blocks 
Bitspower: Temp Sensors, Acrylic LED G-1/4 caps, M-M fittings and G-3/8 to 1/4 fittings
Danger Den: Delrin Tee Fittings, FilPort, F-F G-1/4 Fittings
Alphacool: G-1/4 Caps

Cooling Specifications for GPU Loop:
EK FC HD4870X2 Nickleplated Blocks with Acrylic Tops using IC7 Diamond TIM
HW Lab GTX240 with AC Ryan BlackFire Fans
AlphaCool Ultra Pump
mCuber Flowmeter
Custom Reservoir
Feser: Green (UV Green) 3/8" Tubing and Green Dye
Koolance: Black Coils, Compression Fittings, Quick Disconnects, and 5-port blocks 
Bitspower: Temp Sensors, Rotary L Fittings, Acrylic LED G-1/4 caps, M-M fittings and G-3/8 to 1/4 fittings
Danger Den: Delrin Tee Fittings, FilPorts, F-F G-1/4 Fittings
Alphacool: G-1/4 Caps

Reservoir Details: 
Almost 3 dozen individual parts using three tyupes of tube, trianlge extrusion, green and black 1/8", clear 1/4" and 1/2" stock comprise a dual chamber reservoir with a chamfered polished top mounted "lense" and a small cylinder res;
Top facing reservoir has water-tight tube-cavities for CCL and strobe lights that shine through an array of trinagular "prisms" that rest on those tube cavities. A  short tube on the bottom of the pond acts as a sump;
Cylinder res is fused to bottom of the top facing res and is made of 1.5" sections of tube with rings of UV green joining 5 tube sections.

Details of mCubed Installation:
BigNG controls all the fans broken into 4 channels: CPU Loop Radiator (3 Fans), GPU Loop Radiator (2 Fans), 120mm Case (3 Fans), 80mm Case (2 Fans) and reads water temps at each Radiator. Com Links attach to the miniNG and SensorHub and an internal USB cable attaches to the motherboard. 

MiniNG Controls the Two Pumps and reads water temps at each pump. A Digital Temp probe reads the Chipset temp.

SensorHub Reads two Flowmeters...one for each loop right off the pumps, controls the Automatic Shutdown of the PC, and reads a slew of Analog temp probes for air temp going into the rads, and temps from the 6 HDDs. A DIgital probe reads the RAM temp.

Lighting Specifications:
7 LED tipped toggle switches under safety shields control the Zone lighting consisting of 8 Dual Lamp CCL Kits provide UV, Red, or White light to the Upperor Lower Chambers independently as well as the 9 AC Ryan LED fans lighting independently of the fans operational speed with a mini strobe and CCL UV light kit _inside_ the reservoir.

Lighting Details:
(Switch asignment from Left to Right)
Switch 1 (Blue Tip) controls A pair of 12" and two pairs of 4" UV tubes and the fan LEDs (8 LEDS) for the upper chamber;

Switch 2 (Green Tip)Controls a pair of AC Ryan OverBoost 8" UV tubes _inside_ the reservoir;

Switch 3  (Red Tip) Controls a 12" pair of Red CCL tubes for the upper chamber;

Switch 4 (Yellow Tip) Controls miniStrobe _inside_ the reservoir;

Switch 5 (Red Tip) Controls A 12" pair of Red CCL tube for the lower chamber;

Switch 6 (Green Tip) Controls a !2" pair of White CCL tubes forthe upperand lower chamber;

Switch 7 (Blue Tip) Controls a pair of 12" UV tubes and the Fan LEDs (32 LEDs total) for the Lower Chamber.

A custom harness from the Switches to a Eurostyle connector strip allows for easy tracing of circuits. Each lead is color coded at each end. The Inverters have been stripped out of their housings sealed in UV Blue Heatshrink and placed for  easy access. 

Fan Wiring Details:
All the AC Ryan BlackFire fans  have been rewired into 4 channels to a Eurostyle Connector Strip to ease circuit tracing.

Channel 1 3 120mm Fans from PA120.3

Channel 2 2 120mm Fans from GTX240

Channel 3 1 120mm and 2 80mm fans in lower chamber

Channel 4 2 120mm fans in upper chamber

A custom color coded harness from the Connector Strip attaches to the BigNG

Case Modifications:
Powdercoat everything not Anodized black _Starburst Fiasco_ All Fan gaurds, All Brackets, All rails and other HW, All Internal Panels, including all non plastic parts os the Icy Dock and LL Hotswap bay

(Mod Details Break Down by Panel/Zone)

Top Panel: 
Rectangular opening for chamfered 1/2" thick face of Top-mount reservoir; 
120mm hole for blowhole and powdercoated MNPCtech Billet Grill;
Holes for mounting and cabling Matrix Orbital Typhoon GX Display in top panel;
Custom acrylic enclosure for Tyhpoon GX Display.

Front Panel:
Custom black and UV green acrylic 7-Switch Panel;
Lian Li DVD covers cover BluRay and DVD drives;
Icy Dock Single Drive Removable Enclosure;
Lian Li 3-Drive Hot Swap Cage;
Lamptron Vandal Switches replace stock with custom black/UV green trim ring.

Back Panel:
Custom black and UV green laminated acrylic PSU Backplane;

Bottom Panel:
3 120mm Holes for PA 120.3;
2 holes for DD Filports.

BlindSide Panel:
2 120mm holes for GTX240 intake with fine Mesh filters and UV Green Trim ring.

Moboside Panel:
Opening for Lexan Window shocasing Motherboard;
Opening for Exhaust from lower chamber with Powdercoated Formed Hexmesh Guard and UV Green Trim Ring

Other Modifications:
Removed HDD racks and PSU Support to accomodate radiators;
Fabricated acrylic and aluminum support for PSU in top position with PSU fan pointing downward;
Fabricated special mount for VelociRaptors to straddle radiator using decouplers and powdercoated braces;
Fabricated brackets to support GTX240 from chamber divider;
Fabricated Enclosure forCut Down Matric Display
Mounted mCubed HW to Mobo Tray.


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 20, 2008)

Only in my dreams... Sigh great work, you sir are truly a mod god!!


----------



## Bow (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't begin to imagine how much that baby cost.
But I want one.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, that has got to be the longest specs list for a PC I've ever seen!  I'd like to see the customer come on TPU and try to fit all that in the "specs" drop-down


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2008)

You are the Mod God!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 24, 2008)

what can i say , sexy water cool


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks. I am currently making a special ATA shipping case for this bad boy. It has to get to Canada...and soon.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, I would not feel safe leaving that in anybody else's hands for shipping.  I'd want to drive it up to Canada myself


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 25, 2008)

I discussed that wiuth the client but hit a few snags. Time and Money. Plus I do not want to cross the border. I don't have a passport and don't see getting one to deliver a PC.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, good luck with the shipping case then.  I hope everything is intact when it arrives


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll post up shots ofthe case construction. It'll be a piece of work. 3" foam lining.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 25, 2008)

And I thought I went "over-board" with packaging


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 25, 2008)

Hardware has shipped. The FOam place won't have the material until 12/4. 

That's what irks me about purchasing online. The stores all look pro and act like they have inventory...but the fact is they wait until you order...then they order...that's rinky dink IMO.

But rather than cancel and try elsewhere I'll just wait it out.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 26, 2008)

That sucks, I hate when stores do that :shadedshu


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't blame them. In this shitty economy I imagine everyone is taking measures to reduce inventory and overhead.

But I was hoping to have this shipped by now.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 9, 2008)

*Yo Dawg*

I Herd you liek custom cases so I built a case for your case so customs can check out yo custom...

Whatever...


Guys I built a HUGE ATA Case for the Rig so it can safely be shipped to Canada and Customs won't just tear open some crate and leave the rig vulnerable to damage after they search it for contraband.


Check this out...

















Still needs to be lined in foam...which should arrive in a day or two.





I have to finish sealing the interior with 3M Fast Cure 5200 Adhesive Caulk (the white stuff up top)





The piano hinge, male/female lip extrusion and butterfly latches will keep the case sealed during transit.





Spring loaded recessed handles on each side will give the Gorillas something to latch onto as they toss it from the plane.





Corner casters will help the client get the rig home.





4 bumpers elevate and secure the case in transit.





They are through-bolted and glued into place





When rolling the feet are out fo the way





When flat the feet stabilize the case and elevate the casters just a hair.





31" x 31" x 14"  this is a large ATA case.





Close to 300 3/16" x 1/2" rivets were used









Lip extrusions were backmitred to leave a continous edge at each corner













A fillet of 4200 Adhesive caulk in each vertice will not only seal up the case but strengthen it as well.

















Latches are bedded in 4200 as well to make them watertight and to glue them into the ply.





Recessed Spring Loaded handles are bedded with 4200 into morticed ply





The handles are rivetted through the ply into straps to distribute the load.

More in a sec


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 9, 2008)

yo dawg

I started with raw materials

1 sheet of 3/8 BC Ply and a mess of hardware









1 sheet of ABS Laminate





30' of Angle Extrusion





12' of Lip Extrusion (comes male-female snap it in two longwise)





6' Piano Hinge





2 Corner Casters





2 Butterfly latches





2 Spring Loaded Recessed Handles





8 Corner Caps (2 more than I needed in case I did not like the casters)





Hundred of Rivets





Hundreds of Washers









I started by sizing the ply





Then I sized the laminate





Scuff





Spray









Press





Trim





































Assemble


----------



## Binge (Dec 9, 2008)

That is by far the nicest custom case case I've ever seen


----------



## andrewsmc (Dec 9, 2008)

WOW...... That is crazy! lol. Great job man!


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 9, 2008)

And then Dawg

I broke out mah BFH





Not because I had to, but because I _wanted_ to 

Actually I used it to set the lip into the 4200....

But that's enough on the box for now...wait till you see it lined in Foam with that rig nestled in there


Yeah it was exactly what this build needed...


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!  

I'm not sure whether I like the case or the case case more


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 9, 2008)

And it's got wheels yo

I am thinking the final touch is a pair of gas struts to open the lid.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

That would be friggin' awesome


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 9, 2008)

I ordered a strut and some mounts from McMaster. I'm conflicted about whether to use two...it's a very light and stiff lid so I think one will do.


----------



## Maju (Dec 10, 2008)

What colour are you going to powdercoat the strut housing ?


----------



## Evo85 (Dec 10, 2008)

Cyber, that is one friggin HOT build!!!  

 Thats 5 star all the way!


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks 

Waiting on the Foam and Gas Strut.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 11, 2008)

If I may ask . . . 

How much did that rig cost, and how much is the customer paying?  How much is that shipping case gonna end costing?


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's the last shots as I sent the case of on the 17th.

BTW I added an extra layer of 1" styrofoam and a gas strut since the last shots








































133 pounds!





Me so happy.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 19, 2008)

theJesus said:


> If I may ask . . .
> 
> How much did that rig cost, and how much is the customer paying?  How much is that shipping case gonna end costing?



The entire experience cost the client around $10,000 USD. The Travel Case is valued at about $750 but I gave him a huge discount on my labor as a sort of thank you.

Shipping a 32" x 32" x `17" case weighing in at 133 pounds to Canada from Virginia is $275


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 19, 2008)

Great Googly Moogly! thats one hell of a case! awesome! awesome to the max!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 19, 2008)

first off, customs is gonna break that lock off and think there is a bomb inside.  after they rip open the case they will tear out all the plastic water cooling tubing  and then probably detain it for a day as the moron govt officials try to determine if it is safe. i hope it gets across without being broken. amazing work btw


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 19, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> first off, customs is gonna break that lock off and think there is a bomb inside.  after they rip open the case they will tear out all the plastic water cooling tubing  and then probably detain it for a day as the moron govt officials try to determine if it is safe. i hope it gets across without being broken. amazing work btw



The locks are TSA locks and Customs can open them without destroying them. The Foam isnot glued into the case. I made it removable on purpose. I am sure they will want to look at it...who wouldn't 

It's insured for $5000 transit. However Customs is another issue...if they want to assume there is liquid LSD in the loop and have it assayed there's not a damn thing anyway can do.

If they want to destroy something they can and will...and there is no recourse. That's life. I did my part.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 19, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> The locks are TSA locks and Customs can open them without destroying them. The Foam isnot glued into the case. I made it removable on purpose. I am sure they will want to look at it...who wouldn't
> 
> It's insured for $5000 transit. However Customs is another issue...if they want to assume there is liquid LSD in the loop and have it assayed there's not a damn thing anyway can do.
> 
> If they want to destroy something they can and will...and there is no recourse. That's life. I did my part.



10k for a pc.. wow! 

i seriously dout they will drain the WHOLE loop if they are even remotely smart they will try and get a "sample" of the liquid out of the res


----------



## theJesus (Dec 19, 2008)

Damn, that's sexy!  Major props to you for all of this! 
In regards to customs, you should've put instructions for checking everything without doing damage and a very detailed explanation of what everything is in the box. 


CyberDruid said:


> The entire experience cost the client around $10,000 USD. The Travel Case is valued at about $750 but I gave him a huge discount on my labor as a sort of thank you.
> 
> Shipping a 32" x 32" x `17" case weighing in at 133 pounds to Canada from Virginia is $275


Once I get past the initial shock factor of spending $10k on a pc, that actually seems like a very good price.  Considering all the work and complexity of everything, and prices of some lesser-quality rigs from brand names, I was expecting it to be at least $12k.

With all that money, time, and effort gone into everything, I seriously hope customs doesn't destroy it


----------



## MKmods (Dec 19, 2008)

wow.. I missed the last half of this. I cant believe you made a custom case to house your custom build.. Class.. pure Class CD.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 19, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Damn, that's sexy!  Major props to you for all of this!
> *In regards to customs, you should've put instructions for checking everything without doing damage and a very detailed explanation of what everything is in the box*.
> 
> Once I get past the initial shock factor of spending $10k on a pc, that actually seems like a very good price.  Considering all the work and complexity of everything, and prices of some lesser-quality rigs from brand names, I was expecting it to be at least $12k.
> ...



I did. 5 pages of documentation shipped with the unit.

You guys could give me a _little _credit ya know.

Thanks Mark


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I did. 5 pages of documentation shipped with the unit.
> 
> You guys could give me a _little _credit ya know.
> 
> Thanks Mark


, Well, you didn't mention it before.  Very good thing you did  include documentation though, in case some n00b inspects it and thinks "OMG it's a bomb!!" with all that wiring.

On the other hand, if anybody into computers inspects it, I wouldn't be surprised if it got "confiscated".


----------



## lollerskater69 (Dec 20, 2008)

I clicked on this thread expecting a discussion about sex.

This isn't sex. It's better.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 20, 2008)

I hear ya Jesus. And no I didn't mention it.



> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????
> Hardware Specifications
> 
> ?	Lian Li  V2000B Modified for Self-Regulating Dual Loop Liquid Cooling
> ...



That's the .txt from the Word Doc hence the ??????????????????????? lol

And I just found a typo 


I also mailed off a second parcel that has the drain tubes, fittings, Novus polishing clothes and Novus 1 Cleaner and some fresh dye as well as other stuff I thought he might need. 

Having spent months on this I tried to think about anything and everything. No doubt I probably forgot something.

At least I sent the powercord 

At least twice I have mailed off a rig only to realize the power cord was sitting on the floor here...


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2008)

That's a lot of stuff!  I can see customs scratching their heads already, "uhh, wtf is all this shit?  eff it, just let it go!"

 @ forgetting the power cords.  Understandable though when you work with PCs a lot; it just seems like they're a common thing to have.


----------

